# XANGO BIGGER THAN eBAY?



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-baby,you aint seen nothin`yet!Cop this you doubters!!!!!















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mangosteen and XanGo in Reader's Digest; XanGo Earns Coveted Gold Medal; XanGo May be the Fastest Growing Company in History Both "Mangosteen" and "XanGo Juice" are featured in the March 2006 edition of READER'S DIGEST as one of the fresh contenders to "storm the U.S. market." Although the chart in Reader's Digest features only one of the 138 health benefits of Mangosteen, i.e. it's powerful antioxidant aspect, there are actually 138 scientifically researched benefits associated with Mangosteen as listed in the Phytochemical and Ethno botanical database of Dr. James W. Duke, Ph.D. To see and print the listing of all 138 benefits listed by Dr. Duke, use this link: http://sun.ars-grin.gov:8080/npgspub/xsql/...xsql?taxon=1228. There is probably more scientific research on Mangosteen than on any other plant in the world. See articles at www.pubmed.com.This listing of the powerful antioxidant qualities of Mangosteen in a major mainline publication like Reader's Digest (March 2006 issue) is indeed very good to see, and it is especially nice to see Mangosteen mentioned as being among the fresh contenders to "storm the US market." And that is indeed very true!! The fact is, XanGo's patented and trademarked formulation of the one and only Original Patented Mangosteen Juice is Leading the Charge to Storm not only the US Market, but also a multitude of foreign markets as well!! XanGo earned the most recently awarded and coveted Gold Medal among Large U.S. Companies awarded by the prestigious Nutrition Business Journal. Additionally, this month, XanGo is featured in the Leading Front Page Article of the Network Marketing Business Journal's March 2006 issue, with this Headline: "XanGo Hits Critical Mass in 2006." In this article, the Network Marketing Business Journal's President and Publisher, Dr. Keith Laggos, Ph.D., stated: "We're predicting that XanGo could beat eBay, becoming the fastest growing company of all time to reach one billion dollars in annual sales. It cannot be denied, XanGo is the company to watch in 2006- 2007...XanGo is on track to be the first company to reach one billion in annual sales in its fifth or sixth year. It took Microsoft 13 years to reach the same revenues. The eyes of the world are on XanGo." "This year, (2006) XanGo moved ahead of following famous household brands: Dove, Wheat Thins, Frosted Flakes, Windex, Pantene, Dial, Head & Shoulders, Yoplait, Ruffles, Crest, Tombstone, Chips Ahoy, Sobe, and even Cheerios. XanGo sales are exploding!" (Quoted from Page 1 of the March 2006 issue of the Network Marketing Journal)"The word is getting out. And there are certainly many good reasons for this. Take this opportunity to educate your loved ones and friends. The Reader's Digest Chart is attached in PDF, and following is a link to download and print a PDF version of the Chart appearing in the March 2006 Reader's Digest. Go Xango!!!! HEALTH IS WEALTH !


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

What no comments??? All struck dumb are we, or just out & about trying to purchase some Xango???


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Too busy on ebay


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I liked the Xango juice really well. The problem is it is no fix to what i have.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Health is wealth...







gag...I'm glad people like the juice. For $1 an ounce. It's probably good for them...much like an apple a day. The problem isn't the juice, it's the "pretending" (under breath, cough, misrepresenting, lying, gross exaggerations) that seems to go along with the wealth wannabes, I mean sales reps...Used car salesmen have nothing on the juice pushers...


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

"gag" is right.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sell the dream, baby. When all else fails, sell the heck out of the dream. http://www.vandruff.com/mlm.html#II


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

peardrops., How about a digital camera, cell phone, pure water dispenser, laptop, cordless phones, Lcd TV,electric garden sprayer, porcelain horse,exercise bike & numerous "Jolly ni--r" & "Dinah" banks.Yeah , all through Ebay & working well.







I love it almost as much as IBSers


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay I am totally confused. What the heck is zango?? A juice? Or a place to sell stuff like ebay?? I guess I missed this whole debate. Fill me in please. I seen snakeoils post in meeting place so this is the 1st I read on this. Never been in this forum before.COnfusedKat


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Kat, I can't believe you haven't seen Snakeman attempt to (unsuccessfully) sell his $50.00 per bottle fruit juice that he says takes care of all your ailments, from zits to impotence (I think it will take the rust off your car too). Like most MLM's they post these articles with catchy little titles to sway people into believing that it's true. In this case he is insinuating that Xango is more successful than E-bay. PLEASE!!!







He's been doing this for years and includes his "spiel" in almost everything he posts (thank goodness the mods have done a great job in forcing him to stay in this forum). And, of course you know that he is doing all of this promotion out of the goodness of his heart because he doesn't need or care about the money.







I'm sure now that you're aware of "it" you'll be as _impressed_ with his professionalism as the rest of us are and wouldn't purchase ice water from him if you were in hell!







Peardrops, THAT was funny!! *GO EBAY*!!!







Talissa, great post!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh sounds like my brother in law. Maybe snake is my brother in law. Will sell you a island if you would buy it. Okay so now I know. THANKS. I don;t remeber seeing anyhting about it. Guess I missed those. Either that or I just laughed.No I don't buy any maricle cure stuff. I am form the SHOW ME STATE!!Thanks agian for the heads-upKat


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Kit, it's sad but they are a dime a dozen.







Hold onto to your hat because snake will be back with all the "proof" your looking for!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

NO need snake. I have just read enough on here and other places. You would be wasting your time and your finger will hurt. So don't bother. cause I would just say NO thanks.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

You can't escape the stuff even on ebay....


----------



## 15918 (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course.It looks like becoming a valuable trading commodity. One day it will be traded on the futures market alongside coffee, beef & sugar.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

This is wonderful!!! I trust that through your light hearted responses to my mangosteen posts you are all finding some relief from IBS.That in itself is quite rewarding for me even though your arrogance will never allow you to touch the stuff.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You do know that people have in fact found relief from IBS with things that are not Mangosteen juice, right?No one product helps everyone, and most people can find some relief from any number of products.Do you really believe that you and only you are the one and only salvation of all us poor IBSers?????


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Snake, you have once again called the kettle black! Arrogance is the common denominator in all scam artists.







It's funny that you call our responses "light hearted" when we all know what they really are is *true*.Kath, he is hoping that we will be his salvation and fall for his line of bull.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

NOT AT ALL! you have obviously never played chess where each & every move is a calculated risk, but of strategic importance. If you dislike the thought of MLM selling so much & my honesty about the product I believe in, I suggest that you quietly close the door on your way out, but please leave some toilet paper for others.Have a great weekend !! I feel wonderful!














P.S I wonder why the announcement of my "persecution" here in P,S & W was so quickly deleted from MEETING PLACE????pps. dont like your choice of lipstick color Sandi.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Snake - your post in the Meeting Place was deleted because it wasn't appropriate for the Meeting Place. As always, if you have a complaint about a particular thread or post then please use the little triangle with an exclamation mark, at the bottom right of each post, to make a complaint and this will be considered by the mods.I'm not sure what you mean by your "persecution", but as I say if you do have a complaint please use the triangle to alert us to the specific thread.I know that we posted a warning thread about how to avoid scam products, but that was carefully warning people against companies and salesmen who make over-inflated and unsubstantiated claims about their products, or who refuse to reveal all the ingredients in their products, or who target very vulnerable people by pretending to be IBS sufferers when in fact they are not - all things which have happened on this bulletin board. However, this thread is surely only persecuting people who engage in shoddy sales practices - and if you don't do this then it's not persecuting you.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

WoW! I never thought of that! Maybe the constant sound of flushing toilets & revolving toilet rolls have dulled our senses & lowered our mental observations.Pray be it that I have at last found sanctum & friendship amid this sea of illusion.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

marcus, do a little reading through the archives. You'll find pages upon pages of explanations why the people on this board refuse to fall for sleezy MLM juicies. Snakeman, you've now assured me that my choice of lipstick couldn't have been better and remember, the "illusion" is your own!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

> quote:Arrogance is the common denominator in all scam artists.


Very nicely expressed Sandi...It's a scam, markus, the juice is a very expensive pyramid scheme scam. Xango has been tried here by people, and it hasn't helped anyone in any defined measurable way. This is probably why Xango has never been tested in a placebo-controlled, clinical trial, even with ALL that $$$ they're making...I felt bad for snake too when he first came here, esp as a natural medicine proponent. But he & the many many others that come here are indeed scam artists...out for the $ only...which accounts for the highly inflated cost of the product...I thought snake was a good guy swayed by his marketing plan until just recently, actually. He's not. He's just a flamer. It's disappointing.Talissa


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Markus - no-one is saying that the juices are dangerous, just that there is no evidence that they work. That's all. If we're extra grumpy about it it's only because people come on this board (NOT just MLM salesman, other people who have nothing to do with MLM as well) and try to make money from our suffering. That really gets my goat, and therefore I think we are entitled to be extra wary about ANY kind of unproven product where little or no evidence is available.


----------



## 15918 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I've not noticed _anyone_ here offering any treatment for IBS for free - whether it be psychoactive drugs, calcium pills, herbal supplements or hypnotherapy. Aren't they all trying to "make money from our suffering" ?Furthermore, we live in a capitalist world. Making money is what we _have_ to do, in order to do what we _want_ to do: it is a _sine qua non_, especially in the US, and healthcare is not, yet, exempt.It is a philosophical point worth debating as to whether all aspects of healthcare should be provided by the state; but it is an argument that seems to have been recently lost in the UK, as we follow our American cousins into the pit of ubercapitalism: you are only entitled to what you can afford. It is a form of social Darwinism, and I catch myself astride one of my pet hobby horses, so I had better stop now.


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

"_so I had better stop now._"Thanks!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah Marcus, Thanks for your words spoken with obvious common sense. DONT STOP!!!!


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Markus - yes, products such as calcium cost money, but the people who say calcium has worked for them are not doing so to make a sale, but to try to help others. They receive no money from the makers of Caltrate Plus if someone starts using the product.I do find it slightly baffling that this seems to be so difficult to understand - if salesmen want to sell their product on this board, then they need to contact Jeff for advertising rates. This is an IBS support board, not a free advertising board.Indeed, other bulletin boards have far stricter rules, not letting anyone post URLs, banning people at the first sight of salesmenship. If we were the Times newspaper no-one would expect editorial mentions for free, they would expect to have to pay for advertising. Same thing here (except we provide the Products forum for free, but only because Jeff is nice like that).And speaking of Jeff - all of us need to remember that this board is owned by Jeff, and posting for the rest of us is a privilege, not a right. If he decides on the rules then it's up to us to abide by them - he's the guy who puts thousands of hours of work into this place.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

"_I thought snake was a good guy swayed by his marketing plan until just recently, actually. He's not. He's just a flamer. It's disappointing_."Me too, Talissa.







Marcus, we couldn't be more clear about the type of salespeople we have a problem with. I'm very sorry that you simply refuse to read what we write. I'm also sorry that you are dealing with so much hatred toward our country. This horrid land of "social Darwinism" that has fallen into the depths of "ubercapitalism".







"_I do find it slightly baffling that this seems to be so difficult to understand _"Sophie, it isn't hard to understand for anyone with half a brain that wants to understand it! You've explained it, Kathleen has explained it, Talissa has explained it, many more times than should be necessary. In fact, my 5 year old nephew would understand it, given all the facts we've laid out so many times! These people have an agenda and will always dispute any opinion that challenges their scam! The important thing is that nobody is falling for the "scam" or the "illusion"!


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

your right Sandi on all counts!snakeman took his picture down, he must have lost his nerve!


----------



## 14135 (Sep 22, 2005)

forgot to mention that I think your lip color is great Sandi!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Mines not bad either


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I've only tried one bottle of Xango and found that it made me feel great. But at that price, I can't afford to feel great! There are other anti-oxidants out there that make you feel better too.


----------



## 15129 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Gret, It's too bad you can't afford XanGo on a regular basis, I have received much relief after using it also, for much more than IBS too, but I decided that I could do without some things in order to get it. I am sure I will be chastised for posting my feelings here too, but that's ok, I'm a grown up and can take it. I think what everyone is forgetting (especially after what I have read here) is that it is a free world. Everyone out there has a brain and can make their own decisions, no one is FORCING you to use a product that you don't want to. If you feel strongly about not using the "Snakeoil" then don't. People at one time didn't know what vitamin C was good for (or even what it was), everyone thought the world was flat, and no one thought they needed to take a suppliment or vitamin for their health because they got everything they needed in thier diet. All I know is, I like XanGo, it helps me with what I have, and if you feel the need to BASH me because of MY choice to drink it, then go right ahead







. I will still continue to take it (and share it).A.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:Xango warned about illegal claims. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has warned XanGo International of Lehi, Utah, to stop the distribution of brochures which claim that its Mangosteen Juice drink has anti-inflammatory, anti-microbial, anti-viral, anti-cancer, anti-ulcer, and anti-allergic effects and a long list of other potential health benefits. [Collins BB. Warning letter to Gary Hollister, Sept 20, 2006] http://www.casewatch.org/fdawarning/prod/2006/xango.shtml XanGo International is a multilevel marketing company that sells products through independent distributors who are encouraged to recruit other distributors. The FDA obtained the brochures through contact information given at a recruitment seminar. A company attorney has stated that XanGo should not be held responsible for the claims because the brochures were distributed by an independent publisher that shows up uninvited to its workshops. [Fantin L, Gehrke R. XanGo and the FDA. The Salt Lake Tribune, Sept 29, 2006] http://www.sltrib.com/search/ci_4421792 The Natural Medicines Comprehensive Database states that there is insufficient information to conclude that mangosteen if effective. http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelate...ics/DSH/hm.html


From the email newsletter from the Quackwatch people that reports the various issues surrounding health products and services.


----------



## 14906 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fine with me if Xango gets bigger than epay. I am an ex-powerseller from greedbay and I can firmly say that BIGGER ISN'T BETTER. Companies with inflated heads tend to over look their core - the small person - the greed to make the big profits reigns all.Xango. I've used it. It worked. I had the beginnings of IBS (runs in my family) and chronic heartburn and GERD. I've tried all the medications. A friend/acquaintence shared the story of Xango and the mymangosteen.com business. This person sold me a $30.00 bottle. Ok - I used all of it - and it worked. Even my asthma got better (non existant). So I asked this person/friend for another bottle. No response. And then came the constant email about signing up to buy a case for $120.00, oh and attend a meeting, or an here's some literature (one sided). Oh - I don't want to become a distributor just yet?, well I can go buy it for $37.00 + plus shipping charges online. Hmm.. I don't want to buy it online and pay that much more when they first sold it for me, in person for $30.00 flat!! If Xango is this great - what about other products containing Mangosteen that are not marketed as a MLM = multilevel marketing. To this day the person who originally sold me my first bottle of Xango has dropped communication with me. I contacted the company and asked - just how much (percentage or milligrams) of the Mangosteen is in the Xango product?? And - is it just the rind or the fruit, or both? There are a lot of other good juices in this bottle - why so many? Why is it UNIQUE from other Mangosteen products that are easier to purchase?The response I got from a Xango rep was vague. Nothing answered my questions. I started looking around. I now take XanthoSplash from Garden Greens - doesn't taste as sweet as Xango, but it lasts longer and costs less. And you can buy a cheaper bottle of strawberry or pomogranite juice and mix it to your taste. I've also heard from people that they take Trace Minerals brand of Ultra Mangosteen. If the Mangosteen fruit is this amazing to people with IBS and other Bowel, GI, and inflamatory disorders - then there would be other products with Mangosteen on the market. Easy to find, comparitive prices. AND - other juices are effective for your health like the Pomogranite, grape juice, strawberry, cherry, blueberry, etc., etc.In the age of BIG, I trust the smaller guy - I trust companies that aren't "hands off" until I join. I've been there, done that. Amway, Mary Kay, Avon, Ebay. No more.


----------



## 13320 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello,I am one of 600,000 satisfied XanGo customers. I do not have I.B.S. but I am involved with this company and would like to offer my support wherever I can.As for the formulation of the product, XanGo uses the whole mangosteen fruit containing all potential health promoting xanthones whereas other mangosteen based products may contain a few key extracted xanthones.Now I am a firm believer that God created this fruit and that if there were to be any health benefits derived from it whatsoever, it would best be taken in its natural form.Quanity does not equal quality. Not to knock any particular product, but if you're paying any amount of money for some concoction that a company whipped up using extracted xanthones to get in on the mangosteen craze, chances are you're getting ripped off. It doesn't matter how many miligrams of one xanthone there is in a product. If it doesn't have the phytonutrients from the rest of the fruit, it's not going to work to its fullest potential in the body.XanGo is not the only product I take but any supplement I do take is in its _whole-food_ bio-available form.As for the price. Well, ya know, you get what you pay for. There might be other mangosteen products available, but none offering the whole fruit, seeds, and rind with all the 43 xanthones. The other juices in it are also natural and are added strictly to make it taste good as mangosteen alone would not be that palatable. And it does taste delicious in my opinion.In response to the last post, if you don't want to become a distributor, that's fine. You can become a preferred customer and you'll be paying $125 per case.If you choose to become a distributor, $35 sets you up in the business and then you're paying $100 per case.Now, I've read all the posts here and I agree that some people never let up until you're sold on a particular product. Well, health can be a very serious matter. If somebody believes in a product they take whether it be from an online company or the supermarket, you should not knock them for wanting to share it with you.On the other side of the coin, you can't make someone take something they don't want to take. I simply ask people to try it for 90 days, if they're not getting the results they're looking for than it's their own prerogative whether to continue using it. But one bottle of XanGo or anything for that matter is not going to be the answer for most people. We're all at different levels healthwise.Dietary supplements are not drugs.


----------

